# One for their dad...'56 Columbia



## Saving Tempest (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks to @frank 71 this maroon and cream Columbia will soon join the  Five Star '1937' replica from @buck hughes at my sister's house.

The grips, handlebars, seat and front fender are out (the fender is not in either shot, in that brown box) and the back is uncovered while the front tire is almost freed up.

I hope to send it over during the weekend or Monday.










Two more to go.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 20, 2018)

Fully unwrapped and going together...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 23, 2018)

Dad said he wanted one of my Troxel comfort seats, although the one it came with does have some decent padding...

It's for sale CHEAP here... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/he-wanted-a-troxel-so-would-you-like-a-mesinger.139840/


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2018)

*SEAT IS SOLD*


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2018)

Needs adjustments obviously and the front rim needs truing, THINK the tube night stay up, it's not completely flat and feels sorta firm. Gotta put the reflector and a headlight on it too and BINGO.

My _*Classic Bicycle News*_ t-shirt and hands officially have grease on them, And I guess if you are going to mess a shirt up that could be the one. 

And I might get a rack on it.


----------



## frank 81 (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks Good.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 27, 2018)

I think I can get the grease out of that shirt with Dawn dish soap, and he's coming over in the morning or Saturday to pick the bike up.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 28, 2018)

My brother-in-law (Dad) came over this morning and I gave him his Columbia...or to paraphrase Philip Roth...

*Goodbye, Columbia



*











I also sent a bunch of canned and frozen food with him for their family and the holidaze...with the money I got from selling it's original Mesinger seat that came today I also sent that out to it's new owner AND the straightbar rack for repairs and prep for painting and I also refilled my prescriptions for October.

Then I got a PR-2 for the repro headlight and he said he would figure out the grounding problem...I have to go find the Columbia split reflector I have left to send over with Mom next week and he agrees that the tubes should be fine once some air gets in them. He also said he'd go to Boise Bicycle Project and help me get Holly Huffy's rear rim so I can finish all of their bikes in time for Christmas.

Other than getting a picture or two back from him this one is in the books.


----------

